# [Ukranian NR] Skewb 3.72 single - Ihor Bilchenko



## BoLiK (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 11, 2022)

Wow epic timer stop goof-up.

It was easy to one look the solution.

Lan lan skewbs were epic, skewb hardware has come a long way yo!


----------

